# Algae problems.....



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I have having some brown algae problems in my tank. I don't keep live plants, although i am thinking about starting. My lights are on 12 hours a day.

Are there any ways to defeat this nuisance? Problem is my eigenmanni wont tolerate any other fish in his tank. Are there are freshwater snail that will eat algae?

I am really looking for any ideas you guys have.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

waspride said:


> I have having some brown algae problems in my tank. I don't keep live plants, although i am thinking about starting. My lights are on 12 hours a day.
> 
> Are there any ways to defeat this nuisance? Problem is my eigenmanni wont tolerate any other fish in his tank. Are there are freshwater snail that will eat algae?
> 
> ...


scraper :laugh:









People will say lights on, lights off, blah blah blah.

Best thing is to find out silicate and phosphate readings in your tank.
Brown algae is actually single cell diatoms, and mostly live off silicates.

I hate the stuff, worst thing I deal with and most pain in the ass


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > I have having some brown algae problems in my tank. I don't keep live plants, although i am thinking about starting. My lights are on 12 hours a day.
> ...


I figured id get a reply like that.









I guess ill try to keep the lights on only 6 hours a day.

I don't mind scraping the algae off the side of the tank. What really gets me is the amount of algae on these bigger rocks i have in the tank. They were a nice granite color and now they are brown. Also the algae that extends below the substrate line is such a pain.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

What about the snails from this place?

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/...ters.htm#snails

The reason i am asking is because i have never tried snails and im hoping my eigenmanni wont have an appetite for them.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

if there plastic plants when i used plastic plants i would rinse them in a vinaear solution.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

dynasty691 said:


> if there plastic plants when i used plastic plants i would rinse them in a vinaear solution.
> [snapback]1079066[/snapback]​


vineer?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

your regualr pond snails can live in your p tank and eat algea, plus they reproduce like mad so you only need 2 to start with.
my suggestion for getting rid of brown algea grow plants and fertilize heavily. tom barr just proved you can have 150ppm N03 and all your other nutrients under 5ppm and still not get algea,


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

spree_rider said:


> your regualr pond snails can live in your p tank and eat algea, plus they reproduce like mad so you only need 2 to start with.
> my suggestion for getting rid of brown algea grow plants and fertilize heavily. tom barr just proved you can have 150ppm N03 and all your other nutrients under 5ppm and still not get algea,
> [snapback]1079686[/snapback]​


really?

That is good news considering I have been pondering a planted tank for a few months now.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

vinigear sry for the spelling


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I suggest you to put some Apple snails (they are beautifull too :laugh: ).Can you be more spesific also about your lighting?(type of bulbs/hours on)

In most cases if you put live plants you will solve this problem because they will consume the nutrients that are concetrated in large amounds in your tank.(this means a descent amount of plants and not 2-3 'roots')


----------

